# 2560x1440 + 120/144Hz



## arbine (29. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor und wollte nur mal generell die Frage stellen:

Gibt es ein Modell mit 2560x1440 Auflösung UND mindestens 120Hz oder sogar 144Hz, beides nativ?

Ich habe bereits den Thread mit den übertaktbaren Korea-Modellen gesehen. Allerdings ist sowas für mich persönlich eher nichts, deswegen auch der Hinweis auf nativ. Wäre wirklich super, wenn mir jemand mit Marktüberblick helfen könnte. Bei geizhals/PCGH Preisvergleich/Prad kann man 144Hz leider nicht als Kriterium für Filter angeben.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!
arbine


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

> Gibt es ein Modell mit 2560x1440 Auflösung UND mindestens 120Hz oder sogar 144Hz, beides nativ?


Kurz gesagt: Nein 

Entweder 2560x1440p oder 144Hz 



> Bei geizhals/PCGH Preisvergleich/Prad kann man 144Hz leider nicht als Kriterium für Filter angeben.


Öhm, klar geht das! -> http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=103_144Hz#xf_top

Was für Spiele spielst du denn so?


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (29. April 2014)

Hallo, und willkommen im Forum, arbine.
Es gibt keinen Monitor, der deinen Anforderungen Entspricht. (Ich bin würde mir auch so einen Monitor wünschen / kaufen.)
Asus hat aber zu Beginn des Jahres einen Monitor angekündigt. Er bietet 120 Hz, G-Sync, 2560x1440, 27 Zoll, und 1ms Reaktionszeit. Der Monitor heisst ROG-Swift. Hier ein Link dazu: ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch WQHD G-Sync Gaming Monitor Spec And QnA | Republic of Gamers
Der Monitor soll laut Gerüchten noch im Frühling auf den Markt kommen. Auf der ROG Seite steht auch, dass er in den nächsten Monaten erscheinen wird. Er wird aber auch preislich in einer höheren Liga mitspielen (ich schätze mal dass er mehr als 600 Teuros kostet.)
Aber ich denke er ist eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## arbine (29. April 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Nein
> 
> Entweder 2560x1440p oder 144Hz
> 
> ...



Hi <<Painkiller>>, danke für deine Antwort!
Irgendwie hatte ich das voll übersehen, dass man unter "Besonderheiten" 144Hz einstellen konnte... sehr seltsam, da ich die Seite eigentlich durchsucht hatte.  Danke für den Hinweis!
Schade, aber ich hatte fast damit gerechnet, dass es noch keinen solchen Monitor gibt.
Die Spiele, die ich spiele, habe ich extra erstmal beiseite gelassen, auch weil sich das ständig ändert. Ich sag mal, es sind überwiegend keine klassischen Strategiespiele. Manchmal Shooter, MOBAs, RPGs, etc. Es sind auch selten die aller, aller neuestens Spiele. 



ischgibdirgleichCH schrieb:


> Hallo, und willkommen im Forum, arbine.
> Es gibt keinen Monitor, der deinen Anforderungen Entspricht. (Ich bin würde mir auch so einen Monitor wünschen / kaufen.)
> Asus hat aber zu Beginn des Jahres einen Monitor angekündigt. Er bietet 120 Hz, G-Sync, 2560x1440, 27 Zoll, und 1ms Reaktionszeit. Der Monitor heisst ROG-Swift. Hier ein Link dazu: ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch WQHD G-Sync Gaming Monitor Spec And QnA | Republic of Gamers
> Der Monitor soll laut Gerüchten noch im Frühling auf den Markt kommen. Auf der ROG Seite steht auch, dass er in den nächsten Monaten erscheinen wird. Er wird aber auch preislich in einer höheren Liga mitspielen (ich schätze mal dass er mehr als 600 Teuros kostet.)
> Aber ich denke er ist eine Überlegung wert.



Hallo ischgibdirgleichCH! 
Hmmm... das klingt ja wirklich zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich kann allerdings eigentlich nicht mehr warten... ich brauch aber eh zwei Monitore für zwei Standorte. Daher ist dein Hinweis echt Gold wert und ich kaufe mir erstmal nur einen der beiden. Der eine soll eh günstiger und kleiner sein, momentaner Favorite ist der ASUS VG248QE. Und dann betreibe ich meinen Rechner erstmal mit dem und warte den ROG ab. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (29. April 2014)

Den Asus VG248QE nutze ich zur Zeit auch. Den kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Das Einzige was du da halt beachten musst, ist dass die Standard-Bild/Farbeinstellung für die Tonne ist. Da musst du selbst Hand anlegen und etwas testen, bis es für dich passt.
Aber sonst ist der wirklich top.

Grüsse
ischgibdirgleichCH


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

> Hi <<Painkiller>>, danke für deine Antwort!
> Irgendwie hatte ich das voll übersehen, dass man unter "Besonderheiten"  144Hz einstellen konnte... sehr seltsam, da ich die Seite eigentlich  durchsucht hatte.  Danke für den Hinweis!
> Schade, aber ich hatte fast damit gerechnet, dass es noch keinen solchen Monitor gibt.
> Die Spiele, die ich spiele, habe ich extra erstmal beiseite gelassen,  auch weil sich das ständig ändert. Ich sag mal, es sind überwiegend  keine klassischen Strategiespiele. Manchmal Shooter, MOBAs, RPGs, etc.  Es sind auch selten die aller, aller neuestens Spiele.


Hi! 

Es ist im Moment ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Bis der von ischgibdirgleichCH genannte ROG-Monitor erscheint, wird es sicher noch etwas dauern. 
Jetzt musst du dich halt entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist. Bildqualität oder Geschwindigkeit. Und bei dem Thema scheiden sich bekanntlich die Geister.  

144Hz:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

23" IPS:
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html
Eizo Foris FS2333-BK, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es etwas größeres sein soll, was auch mal schnelle Shooter ohne Probleme mit macht, dann würde ich diesen LG hier empfehlen:
LG Electronics Flatron 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D

Der LG ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss aus Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit bei der hohen Auflösung von 2560x1440p.


----------

